# Adhesive for tubing?



## Mabyboi (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

Looking to build my first sump, and running PVC piping to and from the tank. My question for all you guys, what glue or adhesive is reef safe to keep the PVC together?

Thanks!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Regular PVC solvent cement.


----------

